# easy smsversand  kostenlos oder kostenfalle ?



## theater (22 Dezember 2007)

hallo
wer kann agb lesen?  in der werbung steht free sms
in den agb wird von kosten gesprochen

ist die firma kostenlos oder kommt dann dicke rechnung?

danke fuer hilfe.

gruss


die hp heisst
[noparse]www.easy-smsversand.de[/noparse]


----------



## Franziska (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: easy smsversand  kostenlos oder kostenfalle ?*

Da geht es um "Punkt 17." AGB und "Partnerprogramm".

Du wirst von denen zugemüllt.
Du kannst Dich aus der Werbung zwar wieder abmelden, aber erst nachdem Du den Newsletter erhalten hast.
Dann sind Deine Daten aber schon außer Kontrolle.

Es gibt halt nichts gratis!


----------



## theater (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: easy smsversand  kostenlos oder kostenfalle ?*

hallo
werbung ist ja ok
aber wie ist es mit kosten und gebuehren und den 3,9 cent pro sms?

danke fuer hilfe.


----------

